# Walk behind or lawn tractor snowblower?



## kbsnow (Oct 22, 2009)

OK, here is the deal. I can get my fathers 2006 Cub Cadet lt1050 at no cost, buy a blower and be happy. BUT, I live in the city and have no where to keep it. It would be nice for the condo complex and the schools that I plow....but how do I get it there? I can buy a walk behind for the same price as a used blower for the Cub, but, I have to "walk behind it". 

HELP ME DECIDE?

Thanks


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*Decisions, decisions*



kbsnow;1308319 said:


> OK, here is the deal. I can get my fathers 2006 Cub Cadet lt1050 at no cost, buy a blower and be happy. BUT, I live in the city and have no where to keep it. It would be nice for the condo complex and the schools that I plow....but how do I get it there? I can buy a walk behind for the same price as a used blower for the Cub, but, I have to "walk behind it".
> 
> HELP ME DECIDE?
> 
> Thanks


The problem is whether you can still obtain
a snow caster for the tractor that is the issue.


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 22, 2009)

There are plenty available for this model as they were universal for a number of tractors. I found a couple that I will need to fabricate some brackets but it will fit. All pulleys and belts are included.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

unless you have lots of walks at one location a single stage snowblower is the easiest and fastest. If the tractor fits well for your business then take it, if it doesn't then don't. It may be free but if its not productive it will cost you in the long run


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 22, 2009)

I have decided...it will be a walk behind snowblower. The lawn tractor is a nice idea, BUT, not practical. I live in the city, would have to keep it in the back yard, and would have to load and unload everytime I needed to use it.

The snowblower can stay in the back of the truck in the garage.


----------



## Dubl0Vert (Sep 10, 2011)

I think that's a good call. I have a Deere with a plow...but I wouldn't want to try to drive it up an icy set of loading ramps into my truck. The walk behind is easy to load with those knobby tires it scoots right up the ramps and pulls me up.


----------



## marylandplow82 (Feb 13, 2010)

I think you made the right decision. I would not want to be driving up an icy ramp in the middle of a snow storm..The walk behinds are much easier to handle up the ramp..


----------

